# Indian Muslims - An Oppressed Minority



## Sunni Man

Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.

Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life. 

They are treated as less than second class citizens.

They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.

Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.

Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government. 

Muslims


----------



## Gunny

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims



If they think like you, I can see why.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Gunny said:


> If they think like you, I can see why.


India has a caste system right? It's only natural that the Murderous Muzzies would be at the bottom.


----------



## jla1178

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims



Wasn't that the reason behind creating East and West Pakistan to begin with?


----------



## Lycurgus

When Nazi Germany took over my families country in Europe, they left. After the war when they wanted better opportunities and to be able to reap the rewards of their labor, they left. They went to a new land and when they got off that boat in NYC all they had to their name was desire and principals! 

Am I justifying discrimination? No. But, when a person does not exercise their options, but still chooses to complain or even worse, commit a crime, they get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Sunni Man

*India's Muslims in Crisis*


The roots of Muslim rage run deep in India, nourished by a long-held sense of injustice over what many Indian Muslims believe is institutionalized discrimination against the country's largest minority group. The disparities between Muslims, who make up 13.4% of the population, and India's Hindus, who hover at around 80%, are striking. There are exceptions, of course, but generally speaking, Muslim Indians have shorter life spans, worse health, lower literacy levels and lower-paying jobs. Add to that toxic brew the lingering resentment over 2002's anti-Muslim riots in the state of Gujarat. The riots, instigated by Hindu nationalists, killed some 2,000 people, most of them Muslims. To this day, few of the perpetrators have been convicted. (See pictures of the terrorist shootings in Mumbai.) 

The huge gap between Muslims and Hindus will continue to haunt India's &#8212; and neighboring Pakistan's &#8212; progress toward peace and prosperity. But before intercommunal relations can improve, there are even bigger problems that must first be worked out: the schism in subcontinental Islam and the religion's place and role in modern India and Pakistan. It is a crisis 150 years in the making. 

The Beginning of the Problem 
On the afternoon of March 29, 1857, Mangal Pandey, a handsome, mustachioed soldier in the East India Company's native regiment, attacked his British lieutenant. His hanging a week later sparked a subcontinental revolt known to Indians as the first war of independence and to the British as the Sepoy Mutiny. Retribution was swift, and though Pandey was a Hindu, it was the subcontinent's Muslims, whose Mughal King nominally held power in Delhi, who bore the brunt of British rage. The remnants of the Mughal Empire were dismantled, and 500 years of Muslim supremacy on the subcontinent came to a halt. 

Muslim society in India collapsed. The British imposed English as the official language. The impact was cataclysmic. Muslims went from near 100% literacy to 20% within a half-century. The country's educated Muslim élite was effectively blocked from administrative jobs in the government. Between 1858 and 1878, only 57 out of 3,100 graduates of Calcutta University &#8212; then the center of South Asian education &#8212; were Muslims. While discrimination by both Hindus and the British played a role, it was as if the whole of Muslim society had retreated to lick its collective wounds. 

www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1862650,00.


----------



## DavidS

Mad Scientist said:


> India has a caste system right? It's only natural that the Murderous Muzzies would be at the bottom.



Untouchables were outlawed, I think.


----------



## DavidS

jla1178 said:


> Wasn't that the reason behind creating East and West Pakistan to begin with?



No, what you don't understand is that Muslims must live in every country and every country must bend over backwards for the Muslims and treat them like royalty. Muslims don't just move into one country, they invade it. They reproduce like fucking rabbits... they have at least 7 or 8 kids per household and live in poverty, sucking the government dry of resources. Then those 7 or 8 kids have 7 or 8 more kids and within a few generations, that country must separate territory for the Muslims to live in because the Muslims have a holy right to live there... and if they don't do it, well you saw 9/11, right? 

The time for religious tolerance of Muslims is over.


----------



## Sunni Man

With 1.1 Billion muslims in the world and growing.

It looks like you have your work cut out for you DavidS!!!


----------



## DavidS

Sunni Man said:


> With 1.1 Billion muslims in the world and growing.
> 
> It looks like you have your work cut out for you DavidS!!!



It's unfortunate the Crusaders didn't finish the job.


----------



## Sunni Man

DavidS said:


> It's unfortunate the Crusaders didn't finish the job.


One thing about the Muslims is that they don't give up.

I really admire their tenacity

The Paletinian muslims have been at it for 60 years and will go another 60 if that's what it takes.

It took the Muslims 300 years to expell the Crusaders from their lands. 

They never quit till they achieved their goal.


----------



## aztech

Sunni Man said:


> With 1.1 Billion muslims in the world and growing.
> 
> It looks like you have your work cut out for you DavidS!!!



Growing because they are breading like rabbits and not because any sensible person is becoming one.  The lunatic fringe have pushed the religion in to the minds of most normal people as nothing but an extremist cult.


----------



## aztech

Sunni Man said:


> One thing about the Muslims is that they don't give up.
> 
> I really admire their tenacity
> 
> The Paletinian muslims have been at it for 60 years and will go another 60 if that's what it takes.
> 
> It took the Muslims 300 years to expell the Crusaders from their lands.
> 
> They never quit till they achieved their goal.



And that goal is to murder the followers of every other religion....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims



Now tell us they did not just butcher all those innocent people in India, that it was secretly the Mossad at work.


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> Now tell us they did not just butcher all those innocent people in India, that it was secretly the Mossad at work.



If there is any conflict or war anywhere in the world. 

Someway, somehow, Israel is behind the scenes and responsible.

All a person has to do is dig deep enough and Mossad will always be shown to be involved.

American don't realize this, but people all over the world suffer because of the evil workings of the Zionist fascists who rule Israel.


----------



## editec

Sunni Man said:


> If there is any conflict or war anywhere in the world.
> 
> Someway, somehow, Israel is behind the scenes and responsible.
> 
> All a person has to do is dig deep enough and Mossad will always be shown to be involved.
> 
> American don't realize this, but people all over the world suffer because of the evil workings of the Zionist fascists who rule Israel.


 
Can you actually make any of those connections for us, Sunni?

If not then you are just talking though your turbin.


----------



## Munin

aztech said:


> And that goal is to murder the followers of every other religion....



Yeah, now you mention it: I heard that that is explicitly stated in the Koran, is that true?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

DavidS said:


> It's unfortunate the Crusaders didn't finish the job.



Hey, David, too bad the Nazis didn't finish the job either, eh? What a shame. You and me, we should finish what these lazy bastards started and murder EVERYBODY.


Oh, are there repercussions against saying that??? Sorry, I forgot you can only advocate genocide against people 'we' don't like. = (


It is true that Muslims in India are an oppressed minority. There is a pretty violent Hindu Supremacist movement and their main target are Muslims. One of the major parties, the BJP, is basically filled with them. A well known case is the Gujarat Riots. 

The point is not to say "They deserve it." In what kind of mindset does that fit in? IT'S 2008 FOR CHRISSAKES. The point is to condemn discrimination wherever it is. Right? Isn't that something _most_ people can agree with? Oppression against others in Muslim states do not warrant oppression against Muslims (or anyone) in other states. It warrants wholesale condemnation of oppression on both sides. 

The people who perpetrate terrorist attacks, like the ones in Mumbai, are criminals and society should punish them. But oppressing an ethnic group *ONLY* has the possibility of making matters worse. Extremists don't speak for a whole population- That is why they're called EXTREMISTS. All oppression does is fuel extremism, and that is why it is so dangerous.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh history..when does it begin....so much water under the bridge...the riots the massacres....sabra and shatila not one of the prouder moments of israel...i am not a zionist...does that make me an anti semite...i dont think so....i still think the men of the uss liberty were telling the truth.....odd how we are all rah rah to support our troops until the uss liberty is mentioned


----------



## strollingbones

o hell why leave it to just the jews and the islamics...lets drag in some more history and truth.... phalanges who did the dirty work for the jews where what...christians...hell i am sure somewhere in the damn mix was a pagan or two...


----------



## strollingbones

the men of the uss liberty are dying out...they are coming of that age....it will be up to old stubborn people like me to say....remember the men of the uss liberty and remember how they died....at the bombs of our "allies"...34 men died on the deck of the liberty nearly 200 wounded...

USS Liberty Memorial Main Page


----------



## GHook93

DavidS said:


> It's unfortunate the Crusaders didn't finish the job.



You do realize that the crusaders specifically targetted the Jews also! The German Crusades were strikely subjected to only Germany. They slaughter 1,000s on 1,000s of Jews! Many historians call it the first Holocaust in Germany.

The when the crusaders took Jerusalem, they slaughtered the Jews along side the Muslims. In fact during the first crusades the Jews actively fought along side the Muslims!


----------



## sky dancer

Sunni Man said:


> If there is any conflict or war anywhere in the world.
> 
> Someway, somehow, Israel is behind the scenes and responsible.
> 
> All a person has to do is dig deep enough and Mossad will always be shown to be involved.
> 
> American don't realize this, but people all over the world suffer because of the evil workings of the Zionist fascists who rule Israel.



Wow.  This is an unbelievably stupid post.  You ought to get an award for this.  What your source?  The Elders of Zion Protocol?


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> If there is any conflict or war anywhere in the world.
> 
> Someway, somehow, Israel is behind the scenes and responsible.
> 
> All a person has to do is dig deep enough and Mossad will always be shown to be involved.
> 
> American don't realize this, but people all over the world suffer because of the evil workings of the Zionist fascists who rule Israel.



That is such bullshit, but I will give it a try a few sticking to the 20th century: 
(1) The Russia-Georgia War
(2) Kosovo-Serbia Genocide
(3) The Genocide of the Black Danfurians by the Arabs Sudanese
(4) Colombian leftist FARC against the democratic Colombian government
(5) The Mexican Government against the brutal drug cartels that has Mexico on the brink of civil war
(6) The Genocide in the Congo
(7) The Rwanda Genocide
(8) The Lebanon and Syria disputes.
(9) The Iraq-Iran 10 yr war
(10) Pakistan and India's Kashmir conflict - '47, '65, '71, '08-'09?
(11) Russia- Afghanistan war
(12) North/South Korean Civil war and current conflict
(13) Egypt and Libyians conflict if '77
(14) The Liberia genocide
(15) The Falkland Island war between Argentina and UK
(16) Kuwait and Iraq war -Desert Storm
(17) WWI
(18) WWII
(19) Vietnam War
(20) Khmer Rouge's Genocidal war against its own people
(21) China-Tibet's dispute
(22) India and China's war
(23) Eritrean-Ethopia War of indepedence
(24) Jordan-Syria Military conflict '66-'70
(25) Palestinians and Jordanian conflicts in 60s
(26) Yemen Civil War
(27) Lebanon Civil War (that was caused by Christian-Muslin tensions NOT Israel)
(28) Armenian Genocide
(29) Algeria-French War '66
(30) The South African Race Wars
(31) Turkey Cyrus War in I believe the 50s, 60s or 70s
(32) Chad and Libyan War of '70s and 80s
(33) Indonesia and Timor War of '75
(34) Mauritania-Senegal War
(35) Yugoslavia (Bosnia) War - Ethnic Cleansing war
(36) Somalia Civil War
(37) Al-Anfal - Iraq v Kurds genocide
(38) Kurds v the Turks
(39) Spain v the ETA separatist
(40) China v its Muslim Separatist
(41) Bangladesh v. Pakistan - War of independence - Pakistan was accused of genocide
(42) Tajikistan Civil War
(43) Hoshom (sp?) in Ukraine. The Russia deliberately causes a great famine in Ukraine, causing many many many Ukrainians to starve to death
(44) Chechan War (1st in '94-'96) and (2nd '99-Present)
(45) Fatah-Hamas Conflict
(46) Current War in Afghanistan - That was the work of Sunni Extremist
(47) Angola Civil War
(48) Burma Civil War
(49) El Salvador Civil War
(50) 2nd Iraq-American War - Yep this had nothing to do with Israel, no matter how much propaganda you try to pump into it!


Israel and the Jews have be the cause of very few conflicts. Ones there were in were to protect their families, lives, country and to prevent another Holocaust! 

No one group can be held responsible for all the Ills of the world, but the Arabs and Muslims are by far a bigger player in the ills of the world and the wars of the world 1000 fold more than Israel and the Jew!

Funny how you can call Israel fascist, but they currently allow ALL its citizens to vote, serve in the government and the army! They have free press, freedom of expression, free markets and have their courts open to all. In fact I believe muslims have a dozen or so Parliament seats, to which many are openly hostile to Israel and would be kicked out the US Congress for treason. Israel even has an Arab supreme court justice. Israel has convicted many right-wing Israelis who attacked Palestinians and Israeli Arabs. Everyone in Israel receive due process and open and public trial. Arabs and even illegal immigrants are entitle to welfare and free healthcare (to which they have some of the best in the world). All citizens have a right to contract, own a business, make a living, own property, marry and right to the courts. Israel has freedom of religion, Jews are allowed to convert (although its discouraged). 

There is not tyrannical about Israel, except for the fact that they won't let her enemies make cross border attacks on her, try to annihilate her, won't let the Palestinians fire daily missile attacks are her and send suicide bombers into her country, won't agree to take on millions of enemies of the state (in fact its amazing they currently hold onto so many as it is) via the bogus Palestinian Refugees and won't let its citizens be the victims of Islamic terrorist.

You need to get a clue!


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ahhh history..when does it begin....so much water under the bridge...the riots the massacres....sabra and shatila not one of the prouder moments of israel...i am not a zionist...does that make me an anti semite...i dont think so....i still think the men of the uss liberty were telling the truth.....odd how we are all rah rah to support our troops until the uss liberty is mentioned



What military mistakes never happen? When America blew up the Canadian commando unit in Afghanistan, was American declaring was on Canada. Mistakes in war happen! Why in the hell would Israel deliberately destroy or attack the USS Liberty? What grand strategic advantage would it be? Absolutely NONE! Israel gained nothing from it and could have lost a hell of a lot from it. It was a blunder, a huge one! In fact after the blunder, Israel was deathly afraid that it was a USSR boat, which would lead to the USSR invading Israel!

Not sure yet if your an anti-Semite, but you are definitely a dumbass1


----------



## strollingbones

GHook93 said:


> What military mistakes never happen? When America blew up the Canadian commando unit in Afghanistan, was American declaring was on Canada. Mistakes in war happen! Why in the hell would Israel deliberately destroy or attack the USS Liberty? What grand strategic advantage would it be? Absolutely NONE! Israel gained nothing from it and could have lost a hell of a lot from it. It was a blunder, a huge one! In fact after the blunder, Israel was deathly afraid that it was a USSR boat, which would lead to the USSR invading Israel!
> 
> Not sure yet if your an anti-Semite, but you are definitely a dumbass1




since you felt the need to debate me by giving me neg rep....i really dont think i am the dumbass here.  how long was the attack on the liberty?  my that was quite a long "blunder" now wasnt it?


and shall we ignore the confessions of the pilots?

Fifteen years after the attack, an Israeli pilot approached Liberty survivors and then held extensive interviews with former Congressman Paul N. (Pete) McCloskey about his role. According to this senior Israeli lead pilot, he recognized the Liberty as American immediately, so informed his headquarters, and was told to ignore the American flag and continue his attack. He refused to do so and returned to base, where he was arrested.



The Assault on the USS Liberty Still Covered Up After 26 Years

Later, a dual-citizen Israeli major told survivors that he was in an Israeli war room where he heard that pilot's radio report. The attacking pilots and everyone in the Israeli war room knew that they were attacking an American ship, the major said. He recanted the statement only after he received threatening phone calls from Israel. 

The pilot's protests also were heard by radio monitors in the U.S. Embassy in Lebanon. Then-U.S. Ambassador to Lebanon Dwight Porter has confirmed this. Porter told his story to syndicated columnists Rowland Evans and Robert Novak and offered to submit to further questioning by authorities. Unfortunately, no one in the U.S. government has any interest in hearing these first-person accounts of Israeli treachery. 

Key members of the Lyndon Johnson administration have long agreed that this attack was no accident. Perhaps most outspoken is former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Thomas Moorer. "I can never accept the claim that this was a mistaken attack," he insists


but alas you debate with neg rep and name calling...dont let facts stop ya


----------



## strollingbones

Anti-zionism = anti-semitism 95% of the time!

your quote says it all...judgements made before you know anything about anyone....

do you always whine like that?  tell me right up front is this the "poor little jew you" bit?


----------



## strollingbones

since ghook has not replied ...i will just take it....he has no facts ....just neg rep...way to go there...ghook...just ignore the facts and move on


----------



## editec

Lycurgus said:


> When Nazi Germany took over my families country in Europe, they left. After the war when they wanted better opportunities and to be able to reap the rewards of their labor, they left. They went to a new land and when they got off that boat in NYC all they had to their name was desire and principals!
> 
> Am I justifying discrimination? No. But, when a person does not exercise their options, but still chooses to complain or even worse, commit a crime, they get no sympathy from me.


 
What about those people who cannot move?

Those who can't afford that ticket to someplace else, or who for other reasons are tied to that place?

Are they forever supposed to _suck it up?_

For every Jew that got out of Europe in time, there were thousands who wanted out but  couldn't leave.

NOBODY, for example,  was letting the Romani find shelter from the NAZI storm, were they?


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> Anti-zionism = anti-semitism 95% of the time!
> 
> your quote says it all...judgements made before you know anything about anyone....
> 
> do you always whine like that?  tell me right up front is this the "poor little jew you" bit?



He said 95% of the time.

My feeling is that people really need to question why they apply a double standard.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> since you felt the need to debate me by giving me neg rep....i really dont think i am the dumbass here.  how long was the attack on the liberty?  my that was quite a long "blunder" now wasnt it?
> 
> 
> and shall we ignore the confessions of the pilots?
> 
> Fifteen years after the attack, an Israeli pilot approached Liberty survivors and then held extensive interviews with former Congressman Paul N. (Pete) McCloskey about his role. According to this senior Israeli lead pilot, he recognized the Liberty as American immediately, so informed his headquarters, and was told to ignore the American flag and continue his attack. He refused to do so and returned to base, where he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> The Assault on the USS Liberty Still Covered Up After 26 Years
> 
> Later, a dual-citizen Israeli major told survivors that he was in an Israeli war room where he heard that pilot's radio report. The attacking pilots and everyone in the Israeli war room knew that they were attacking an American ship, the major said. He recanted the statement only after he received threatening phone calls from Israel.
> 
> The pilot's protests also were heard by radio monitors in the U.S. Embassy in Lebanon. Then-U.S. Ambassador to Lebanon Dwight Porter has confirmed this. Porter told his story to syndicated columnists Rowland Evans and Robert Novak and offered to submit to further questioning by authorities. Unfortunately, no one in the U.S. government has any interest in hearing these first-person accounts of Israeli treachery.
> 
> Key members of the Lyndon Johnson administration have long agreed that this attack was no accident. Perhaps most outspoken is former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Thomas Moorer. "I can never accept the claim that this was a mistaken attack," he insists
> 
> 
> but alas you debate with neg rep and name calling...dont let facts stop ya



LOLOLOLOLOL, try to bring a less bias source, because your just made up of a pack of lies!

Facts are Israel was in the mist of the 6 day war. The US said there were no ships in the area and the liberty was not in its scheduled location. When the Israeli pilot made his rounds he reported it as a Egyptian ship, WHO THEY WERE AT WAR WITH! They Israelis attacked. The huge fear at first was it was a Soviet ship.

It has to come back common sense why would Israel attack the US who was a major allie and supported her with arms? Why threaten that relationship with this? See you are like the 9/11 truthers, just shooting from the hip on a hunch and ignore common sense! 

Here are some better sources for you!
http://thelibertyincident.com/docs/israeli/IDF-history-report-en.pdf
http://www.nsa.gov/liberty/liber00010.pdf


----------



## Sunni Man

Israel is well known for false flag operations.

If this had worked the US would have joined the conflict against Egypt.

Israel hadn't counted on the ship not immediatly sinking.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> Anti-zionism = anti-semitism 95% of the time!
> 
> your quote says it all...judgements made before you know anything about anyone....
> 
> do you always whine like that?  tell me right up front is this the "poor little jew you" bit?



First, I never make a judgment before I get to know anything!
Second, I am just stating the obvious. In the 50s-60s some white people hated being called a bigot or racist, so they called themselves anti-desegregation or anti-busing. When they really were just using a PC mask to right their bigotry against Blacks.

Same thing with the anti-semites of today! PC has taken everyone by storm. It is taboo to show overt racism, antisemitism or bigotry, so people try to use a concept of anti-zionism to block mask their anti-semitism!


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> since ghook has not replied ...i will just take it....he has no facts ....just neg rep...way to go there...ghook...just ignore the facts and move on



You sent it at 2:21 PM. I use this to break up the work day and between study session (I go to evening Law school).


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is well known for false flag operations.


LOL, this had nothing to do with that! 



> If this had worked the US would have joined the conflict against Egypt.


Why because a 6 day ass-kicking wasn't good enough! 
Word to the uninformed, *THE US WAS ALREADY SUPPORTING ISRAEL WITH ARMS*, Word to the extremely uninformed the war lasted 6 Days the Jews didn't need a direct military intervention by anyone! Never did and never have!


----------



## Sunni Man

True, we were supporting Israel with arms.

But the Zionists have always wanted the US to do the fighting for them.

That has been the Zionist's goal all along.

We are currently in Iraq fighting for Israel and their quest for Middle East domination.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> True, we were supporting Israel with arms.


Like always you are WRONG!
First, America didn't support Israel financially or miliatarily in '48. In fact America imposed arms embargo on the area, while the USSR was arming the Arabs invaders to the teeth. The US didn't help but hindered Israel in '52

Second, Israel has never asked or wanted a foreign body to fight her wars. She has never request troops and no US troops have ever set foot in Israel! So go blow it out our ass.




> But the Zionists have always wanted the US to do the fighting for them.


America has not fought one war for Israel! Not one soldier has died for Israel. The current Iraq war has nothing to do with Israel and Israel didn't get her into it! It was faulty intelligence from all over the world including the UK! Why not blame that we are fighting this war for them?



> We are currently in Iraq fighting for Israel and their quest for Middle East domination.


LOL, you make no sense! Israel wants one thing ISRAEL. Many people have a differing opinion on what that is. The left-wingers say its the '67 lines, many would are in the middle say it includes Jerusalem, but not the West Bank or Gaza. The right-wingers say it includes "Greater Israel" (Judea/West Bank and Samaria/Gaza). No fraction says it includes more! They are not the Iranians. The Iranians want to dominate the ME. Get your shit straight.


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> Second, Israel has never asked or wanted a foreign body to fight her wars. She has never request troops *and no US troops have ever set foot in Israel! *So go blow it out our ass.



*Americans To Man Israeli Defences*
By Chris McGreal in Jerusalem 
The Guardian - UK


*The United States has sent the first of what is expected to be a 1,000-strong force to Israel *to bolster defences against missile attacks ahead of a possible war in Iraq. 

The deployment of the troops and a number of Patriot missile batteries follows Ariel Sharon's threat to attack Iraq if his country is hit with chemical or biological weapons. 

Officially, the American troops are in Israel on an exercise called Jennifer Cobra to integrate the Patriots with a new Israeli missile system, the Arrow. The manoeuvres begin next week and last a fortnight. 

But once the exercise is over, *the US soldiers will remain in Israel *until the crisis over Iraq is resolved. 

Americans To Man Israeli Defences


----------



## strollingbones

i am anti zionist just as i am anti return for the palestines...the killing goes on and on we pay each side for a peace we never get...


----------



## weirdguy30

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.




Shut up,you fucking Pakistani.You guys are already screwed up.Don't mess with India and don't comment about something you don't know.
  Have you forgotten how those Islamic bastards entered India in 11th century AD??? Its our great fortune that we Hindus are still surviving and strong. You muslims also wiped away many prominent cultures in the world, e.g. Egypt,Persia etc. Now after committing 9/11 you think you can defeat the americans. Trust me, if you guys don't change you muslim shit-eaters will be wiped out.
     You Sunni guys not only hate other people, but you hate your Shia brothers also. Remember Iran-Iraq conflicts ???


----------



## GHook93

Humm, does the fact below having anything to do with it:
(1) Indian Muslims always side with Pakistan,
(2) India has always had a very tense relationship with Muslim Pakistan,
(3) The Kashimar dispute is about Muslim land-grabbing
(4) Radical Indian Muslims have hit India with numerous and deadly terrorist attacks
(5) The fact that Indian Muslims preach Sharia Law in India
(6) The fact that India wants to emerge as a player on the global scene and Indian Muslims want to keep them in the dark ages!


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> Humm, does the fact below having anything to do with it:
> (1) Indian Muslims always side with Pakistan,
> (2) India has always had a very tense relationship with Muslim Pakistan,
> (3) The Kashimar dispute is about Muslim land-grabbing
> (4) Radical Indian Muslims have hit India with numerous and deadly terrorist attacks
> (5) The fact that Indian Muslims preach Sharia Law in India
> (6) The fact that India wants to emerge as a player on the global scene and Indian Muslims want to keep them in the dark ages!


The Fact is:

You ain't got a clue as to what you are talking about.


----------



## JenyEliza

That's why Pakistan was created.  Indian Moslems just need to pack their shit up and move to Pakistan.  Then they won't be the minority anymore.

Problem solved.  The End.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims



Oh boo-fuckin hoo.  Cry me a river.  

One word for you pal:  Pakistan.  

Created for Moslem cry babies just like you.


----------



## Skull Pilot

who gives a flying fuck about social prejudices in India


----------



## Sunni Man

JenyEliza said:


> That's why Pakistan was created.  Indian Moslems just need to pack their shit up and move to Pakistan.  *Then they won't be the minority anymore.*Problem solved.  The End.



So do you advocate that blacks should move back to Africia?

Then they won't be the minority anymore.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sunni Man said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Pakistan was created.  Indian Moslems just need to pack their shit up and move to Pakistan.  *Then they won't be the minority anymore.*Problem solved.  The End.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you advocate that blacks should move back to Africia?
> 
> Then they won't be the minority anymore.
Click to expand...


seriously if a Black person is unhappy here even with all the preferential treatment and legal protections in place for them then yes let them go elsewhere.


----------



## Sunni Man

JenyEliza said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> One word for you pal:  Pakistan.
> 
> Created for Moslem cry babies just like you.
Click to expand...

Why would I want to go to Pakistain??

I am an American of Irish descent.

But I would like to visit Hibernia


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humm, does the fact below having anything to do with it:
> (1) Indian Muslims always side with Pakistan,
> (2) India has always had a very tense relationship with Muslim Pakistan,
> (3) The Kashimar dispute is about Muslim land-grabbing
> (4) Radical Indian Muslims have hit India with numerous and deadly terrorist attacks
> (5) The fact that Indian Muslims preach Sharia Law in India
> (6) The fact that India wants to emerge as a player on the global scene and Indian Muslims want to keep them in the dark ages!
> 
> 
> 
> The Fact is:
> 
> You ain't got a clue as to what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


Projection, it's whats for dinner.


----------



## JenyEliza

Sunni Man said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Pakistan was created.  Indian Moslems just need to pack their shit up and move to Pakistan.  *Then they won't be the minority anymore.*Problem solved.  The End.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you advocate that blacks should move back to Africia?
> 
> Then they won't be the minority anymore.
Click to expand...


Sure.  Why not?  If they're not happy here....maybe they'll be happier somewhere else?

I'd say that to ANYONE who is unhappy with living in America (which happens to be the BEST country in the world).  I wouldn't say that to blacks only.


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Pakistan was created.  Indian Moslems just need to pack their shit up and move to Pakistan.  *Then they won't be the minority anymore.*Problem solved.  The End.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you advocate that blacks should move back to Africia?
> 
> Then they won't be the minority anymore.
Click to expand...


First, compare apples to apples! Pakistan and later Banglesh was seceded (in 1948, surprising you will never cry about that movement because its your Muslim brothers) to accommodate the Muslims. Its not like they are moving across the sea to Liberia!

Second, as its ignorant to state Black should move back to Africa its also ignorant and arrogant for people to tell Muslim Indians to move.

Third, the Christian Indians get it bad in India also. Discrimination is wrong, but the Indian Muslims should be a heck of a lot more loyal then they are!

Fourth, India, while emerging, is still a 3rd world country!


----------



## adeel_sami

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> Muslims



That's an issue which is probably expected .. But It's okay they are treating by the hands of Indians (Hindus) ..
Down here, we're treating like the same way as Indian Muslims are in India ..


----------



## Charles Stucker

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.



And this differentiates them from Pakistani Hindus how?


----------



## smartharsh

Sunni Man said:


> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.



All this is wrong. 
Do you know, out of 12 presidents of India 4 were Muslims and out as many Vice-Presidents 3 were muslims.
Still you say muslims change their name to get jobs or to get into universities.


----------



## asaratis

smartharsh said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Muslims experiance terrible prejudice all over India.
> 
> Although they are 13.5% of the population. Indian Muslims are oppressed in every area of life.
> 
> They are treated as less than second class citizens.
> 
> They are denied government jobs and entrance into universities.
> 
> Many have had to change their names to Hindu names just to survive and get a job.
> 
> Indian Muslims suffer prejudice in every area of life because of the policies of the Hindu dominated government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this is wrong.
> Do you know, out of 12 presidents of India 4 were Muslims and out as many Vice-Presidents 3 were muslims.
> Still you say muslims change their name to get jobs or to get into universities.
Click to expand...

That's not the first time Sunni Man has been wrong.


----------



## Sunni Man

smartharsh said:


> Do you know, out of 12 presidents of India 4 were Muslims and out as many Vice-Presidents 3 were muslims.


That's just window dressing. 

The average Indian Muslim faces prejudice and bigotry from the Hindu majority every day.


----------



## smartharsh

I got those stats from Wikipedia. 
I was reading on Wiki about India and read that Bollywoods's most popular male actors are Muslims. 
Namely Shahrukh Khan, Salman Khan, Saif Ali Khan, Amir Khan etc....
I feel these actors cannot make it big if they don't have support from majority of the public, which you say is Hindu.


----------



## Sunni Man

smartharsh said:


> I got those stats from Wikipedia.
> I was reading on Wiki about India and read that Bollywoods's most popular male actors are Muslims.
> Namely Shahrukh Khan, Salman Khan, Saif Ali Khan, Amir Khan etc....
> I feel these actors cannot make it big if they don't have support from majority of the public, which you say is Hindu.


We have a similar situation here in America.

Some of our most popular actors and athletes are part of the black minority.

Yet the average black in America faces prejudice and subtle bigotry everyday from the majority.


----------

